# are floral arrangement foam balls safe?



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows if the light green foam balls used for making fake floral arrangements found hobby stores are aquarium safe?

Thanks,

~Sam


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I ask what you would use them for?
I use all kinds of 'non-aquarium' stuff in aquariums, but I try to avoid styrofoam and cheap recycled plastics as much as possible. Better quality, non brittle plastics seem fine.


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

I originally wanted something like a 8 or 12 inch marimo ball, but they are impossible to find. I'm doing a themed aquarium and need some big round greenery. I was going to pin a bunch of java moss to it to make a big round tree top.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool idea. Hmmm.


----------

